

Hacker intercepts phone calls with DIY $1,500 IMSI catcher - rexyo
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/home/hacker_intercepts_gsm_phone_calls_using_homemade_1500_imsi_catcher

======
rexyo
GSM was cracked a long while ago, but now after Karsten Nohl has published his
1.7 TB rainbow tables via torrents, script kiddies will eventually be able to
hack into your phones..

[http://www.darknet.org.uk/2010/08/gsm-hacking-coming-to-
the-...](http://www.darknet.org.uk/2010/08/gsm-hacking-coming-to-the-masses-
script-kiddy-style/)

Has anyone thought of what is gonna replace our broken A5/1 GSM privacy the
next couple of years? Will we need new handsets to provide us with the next-
gen cellphone encryption?

